# Correcting wires ran incorrectly along floor joists



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cmdietz said:


> I was wondering if I could install 2x4s directly above the cable, flush with the joists to create a running board along the cable run to make this installation compliant?


I think that is a fine idea.

Is that easier then unstrapping it all and installing single 3/4"x something continuous running boards?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cmdietz said:


> Good morning! I am currently working on renovating a 1950's 2 story single family house with an unfinished basement. The electrical issues in this house have been endless - it is a mix of the original 1950's cloth insulated, non-grounded wiring combined with POORLY installed new DIY wiring.
> 
> There are several 12/2 and 14/2 NM-B Romex cables stapled to the bottom of the floor joists running parallel to the front wall of the structure. I know that this is in violation of 334.15(c) as is, and would require that the cables be re-ran through the joists or mounted to running boards in order to be compliant. I was wondering if I could install 2x4s directly above the cable, flush with the joists to create a running board along the cable run to make this installation compliant? If not, are there any other ways to make this existing run compliant with 334.15(c) without having to rip the cables out, bore the joists, and run new cable?
> 
> ...



Just nail a 1x6" across the joists to create a running board.

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

...............


----------



## cmdietz (Aug 27, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think that is a fine idea.
> 
> Is that easier then unstrapping it all and installing single 3/4"x something continuous running boards?


I would think so. I would be worried about the potential for insulation damage when unstrapping.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What you are doing is fine but, I would want to ensure that nothing can come in accidental contact with the wires. I can see things being slid under the board and coming into contact with the wire. I guess that's why I would box it in.


----------



## cmdietz (Aug 27, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> What you are doing is fine but, I would want to ensure that nothing can come in accidental contact with the wires. I can see things being slid under the board and coming into contact with the wire. I guess that's why I would box it in.


 
So basically mount 2x2s parallel to the wires on each side of the wires and then mount plywood between both to box it in?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

cmdietz said:


> So basically mount 2x2s parallel to the wires on each side of the wires and then mount plywood between both to box it in?


Yep............


----------



## cmdietz (Aug 27, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yep............


 
Thanks! That's the route I'm going - I'd rather have more protection than not enough.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

cmdietz said:


> So basically mount 2x2s parallel to the wires on each side of the wires and then mount plywood between both to box it in?


I think that is overkill, NM on running boards is common and legal.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

cmdietz said:


> So basically mount 2x2s parallel to the wires on each side of the wires and then mount plywood between both to box it in?


 It reminds me of the old grooved running boards used in buildings that used K&T wiring.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I think that is overkill, NM on running boards is common and legal.


Probably but it will probably be quicker then cutting and attaching each section of 2x4 as initially planned. That's the way I would do it as well.


----------

